# SUPER BOWL FROM THE INSIDE



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello to my friends at Nodak:
Live and direct from the Super Bowl in Miami. Albeit I am enjoying the 75 degree weather, I would trade it for huning ducks over decoys in ND. Hope you all enjoy your Super Bowl party where ever it may be.
Sam










That's Carrie Under (the green umbrella) Wood rehearsing the National Anthem on Friday afternoon.


----------



## winchestersx3 (Feb 3, 2010)

At least the weather is nice. We got a blizzard and 30 inches of snow here in delaware.


----------

